# Issue with brand new Brute



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok, this past Friday, I purchased a brand new 2010 Brute 750. It came equipped with a 2" extreme lift, 30" backs, HMF utility series, and SS 312 wheels. I took it riding Saturday. Didn't get into anything deep, but found myself in some peanut butter mud. I couldn't go forward so I tried to back out and smoked my belt. I know that I need an extreme duty belt and new clutch springs. I am looking at a maroon primary and yellow secondary based on info I found on this site. Here is my question though. After I got winched out, I noticed a tapping noise that sounds like it is coming from inside the belt housing. I haven't been able to take it apart yet, but I was just wondering what everyone thinks about this noise. As of right now, I have 1.5 miles on the bike. It is also under warranty, once again I didn't get into anything deep enough to make my tires go under. If it is something easy, I am going to just fix it at the house. If you guys can just let me know what you think it would be much appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## T-Money (Feb 3, 2010)

thats most likely your belt flapping inside the housing happens to all of us your def gonna need a belt and some kind of clutch spring to tighten the grip on the belt


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

its probally just a flat spot on the belt ur hearing . if u bought it from the dealer with the 30 backs on it they should have put a clutch kit in it also, if not i nwould be raising a fuss with the dealer on replacing ur belt


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i agree with wood butcher.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I didn't think it was going to be too bad. What concerned me was the smoke that came out of the exhaust when I revved up the engine trying to back out of the hole. But the smell was distinctively burned belt. What do you guys think about me using a maroon primary and yellow secondary springs for the setup? Also, I feel that if I did raise kane about them replacing the belt, they would just go back with the stocker anyway, so it would be a waste of time. The stocker with the stock springs just can't handle the power of the motor along with the tires.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

maroon or almond pri for sure and i have a yellow for sale


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

the reason that it looked like it was coming out of the exhaust is the fact that the factory ctv out put is just infront of the exhaust.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> i agree with wood butcher.


 I also agree, and don't be worried about the stock belt either. The stock belt is one of, if not THE best option you have. The only thing that may be better is the new Highlifter 3GX belt, although I don't know much about that one.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep the stock belt is a good belt. Especially if you can get the dealer to put one on for free!!

I think you would be fine with a EPI Almond primary and EPI red secondary but i have never personally run those tires so i cant say for sure.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

It is definitely the belt... when you burned it, the sheaves wore a low spot in the sides of the belt where they were spinning and the belt wasn't... Mine did the exact same thing after I put the 28's on... The dealer didn't beef up the clutches like they should have for the 30's.. we had a Brute on 30s at our local dealer and I asked them about the clutches and they told me they were stock, so it's just a burned belt waiting to happen... get the dealer to replace the belt, and go ahead and install a red secondary and almond or maroon primary and you should be good to go...

Another thing, if you are in some mud, and the tires are having a hard time spinning (especially in reverse).. Just get someone to pull you out before you burn the belt... reverse will burn a belt quickly...


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I am in West Monroe too and if you need any help holla at me I am glad to give a fellow Bruter a hand...I have become fairly efficient with these things...And also be careful when dealing with House of Cycles for warranty work...They WILL try to stick you with unneccesary bills...I know first hand...The lady that does their service writing is as crooked as they come...Other than that yes you need to replace the belt and add some clutch springs...I run Maroon and Almond on mine and love it...Get her ready for Mudd Maddness this saturday and lets put those 30's to the test


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Never hammer down in reverse on a Brute.You will burn the belt every time.And OEM is the best belt to buy.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

jctgumby said:


> I am in West Monroe too and if you need any help holla at me I am glad to give a fellow Bruter a hand...I have become fairly efficient with these things...And also be careful when dealing with House of Cycles for warranty work...They WILL try to stick you with unneccesary bills...I know first hand...The lady that does their service writing is as crooked as they come...Other than that yes you need to replace the belt and add some clutch springs...I run Maroon and Almond on mine and love it...Get her ready for Mudd Maddness this saturday and lets put those 30's to the test


 
Unfortunately, I will be out of town this weekend. If your game, I don't have the tools needed to change the springs. A little help would deffinately be appreciated. Most likely, I will be out there in a couple weekends, if I get my bike taken care of. I ordered an almond primary and red secondary this morning. So when they come in and I get a belt, I will be in good shape. Like I said, if your game, I will send you a pm when I get my stuff in. Thanks a-lot.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Gimme a hollar...If I am available I will gladly help


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

badazzbrute said:


> I didn't think it was going to be too bad. What concerned me was the smoke that came out of the exhaust when I revved up the engine trying to back out of the hole. But the smell was distinctively burned belt. What do you guys think about me using a maroon primary and yellow secondary springs for the setup? Also, I feel that if I did raise kane about them replacing the belt, they would just go back with the stocker anyway, so it would be a waste of time. The stocker with the stock springs just can't handle the power of the motor along with the tires.


But the OEM belt w/ the new springs..... you'd be surprised


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

If you're stuck in the mud after giving forward a try, feather it in reverse...if you see that telltale waft of smoke, eat your pride and have someone winch you out. It's better than the cost of a new belt (and I agree with most of the other posts-the Kawi belt is one of the best.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Well guys, I called House of Cycles today, and they are NOT going to replace the belt under warranty. They said that it was a wearable item and wearable items are not under warranty. I told the **** woman that I spoke to that I understood about wearable items, but with only 1.5 miles on the bike they should do something about it. She then proceeded to ask me if I wanted a price on a new belt and for them to change it. I told her it would be a cold day in **** before they got another dollar out of me. I am ordering a stock belt after I write this message, I already have a almond primary and red secondary coming in, and I am going to get in touch with tctgumby for help. Thanks guys.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: thats what the how-to's are for! get after it! :bigok:


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Imma gittin-R-dun.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I will be glad to help...Just let me know ahead of time, my schedule gets crazy sometimes


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok, today I got some work done on the Brute. I still haven't got my primary puller delivered yet, maybe sometime next week. I did snorkel it this weekend, sorry I didn't take any pictures while building the snorkels. But check out the pics and let me know what you guys think of the end results.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks good! i got the same bike in blue i love it!


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks really good man! Sucks to hear the dealer is being sucky for you, expecially since its their fault for selling you an improperly setup bike in the first place. Honestly I would call up Kawasaki and talk to their rep and cause a stink, Kawi might just give you a belt to keep you happy. I hate to do it cause I work at a GM Dealership myself, but sometimes you have to go over the dealer's head to get the right thing done. There is a Kawi, Yamaha, and Suzuki dealer here in my area that is as crooked as they can get, I know several people that have had to call their respective brand reps to get warranty work done.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I thought about that today, but yesterday I snorkeled it. Unless I am mistaken, snorkeling a bike voids the warranty. Someone correct me if I am wrong here. Either way, I have a new belt now, a red secondary spring, and an almond primary spring sitting in a box waiting for me to change them out. I made a secondary spring compressor today, and I have an EPI primary puller on order. I should have the bike fixed by next weekend, depending on shipping on the puller. I am wanting to ride next Saturday. Fingers are crossed. If anyone wants to get a ride together for next weekend, hit me up....


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

This is what my Brute looked like the last time I took it to House of Cycles and I got it warrantied with no real problems just a few dirty looks from that lazy arse girl up there that does the service writing for them


----------

